# Gran Canaria, the little continent. Canary Islands, Spain



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Fotos Mirador de La Caldera de Los Pinos de Gáldar Gran Canaria por El coleccionista de instantes, en Flickr


Gran Canaria Northcoast Galdar por Dunas Hotels & Resorts, en Flickr



Desde montaña de Galdar por dvd360_180, en Flickr


Gáldar por Sébastien Michel, en Flickr


iglesia_galdar por jordi diaz, en Flickr


Panorama01 por MarcosD60, en Flickr


Iglesia de Santiago de Los Caballeros, municipio de Gáldar (Gran Canaria) por Archipiélago de Gran Canaria, en Flickr


Galdar, Iglesia por waller4, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

XVII edición de la Fiesta de La Lana en Caideros Gáldar Gran Canaria por El coleccionista de instantes, en Flickr


XVII edición de la Fiesta de La Lana en Caideros Gáldar Gran Canaria por El coleccionista de instantes, en Flickr


XVII edición de la Fiesta de La Lana en Caideros Gáldar Gran Canaria por El coleccionista de instantes, en Flickr


XVII edición de la Fiesta de La Lana en Caideros Gáldar Gran Canaria por El coleccionista de instantes, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

XVII edición de la Fiesta de La Lana en Caideros Gáldar Gran Canaria por El coleccionista de instantes, en Flickr


XVII edición de la Fiesta de La Lana en Caideros Gáldar Gran Canaria por El coleccionista de instantes, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Fotos Auditorio Alfredo Kraus - Las Palmas de Gran Canaria - Islas Canarias por El coleccionista de instantes, en Flickr


HDR de la playa de Las Canteras (2) por pcesarperez, en Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/marcosrfotografo/7526024164/sizes/l/in/photostream/




Playa de las Canteras por benoit_d, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Fotos Las Palmas de Gran Canaria "Ciudad de Mar" por El coleccionista de instantes, en Flickr


Fotos Las Palmas de Gran Canaria "Ciudad de Mar" por El coleccionista de instantes, en Flickr



Fotos Las Palmas de Gran Canaria "Ciudad de Mar" por El coleccionista de instantes, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Fotos del Trasatlántico "Queen Mary 2" en Las Palmas de Gran Canaria (11-11-2012) por El coleccionista de instantes, en Flickr


El Queen Mary 2 en Las Palmas de Gran Canaria ( 06-12-2013 ) por El coleccionista de instantes, en Flickr


Fotos del crucero Carnival Breeze en el puerto de La Luz y de Las Palmas en Gran Canaria por El coleccionista de instantes, en Flickr


El Queen Mary 2 en Las Palmas de Gran Canaria ( 06-12-2013 ) por El coleccionista de instantes, en Flickr


El crucero Azura en Las Palmas de Gran Canaria por El coleccionista de instantes, en Flickr


Visita al Buque Escuela Juan Sebastián de Elcano Las Palmas de Gran Canaria (09-03-2013) por El coleccionista de instantes, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Castillo de San Cristóbal y barrio marinero Las Palmas de Gran Canaria Islas Canarias España por El coleccionista de instantes, en Flickr


Castillo de San Cristóbal y barrio marinero Las Palmas de Gran Canaria Islas Canarias España por El coleccionista de instantes, en Flickr


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

Gran Canaria is so amazing. Spectacular landscapes, the Barranco's, the towns and cities. 
Great photography too.


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Fotos Mercado Municipal del Puerto - Las Palmas de Gran Canaria por El coleccionista de instantes, en Flickr


Fotos Mercado Municipal del Puerto - Las Palmas de Gran Canaria por El coleccionista de instantes, en Flickr


Fotos Mercado Municipal del Puerto - Las Palmas de Gran Canaria por El coleccionista de instantes, en Flickr


Fotos Mercado Municipal del Puerto - Las Palmas de Gran Canaria por El coleccionista de instantes, en Flickr


Fotos Mercado Municipal del Puerto - Las Palmas de Gran Canaria por El coleccionista de instantes, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Fotos 'Monumento a las actividades primitivas canarias' de Luis Alemán Montull situado en la Plaza de España de Las Palmas de Gran Canaria por El coleccionista de instantes, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Eric Offereins said:


> Gran Canaria is so amazing. Spectacular landscapes, the Barranco's, the towns and cities.
> Great photography too.


thanks for your nice coment!!


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Fotos de La Playa de Las Canteras - Las Palmas de Gran Canaria - Islas Canarias por El coleccionista de instantes, en Flickr


Fotos de La Playa de Las Canteras - Las Palmas de Gran Canaria - Islas Canarias por El coleccionista de instantes, en Flickr


Fotos de La Playa de Las Canteras - Las Palmas de Gran Canaria - Islas Canarias por El coleccionista de instantes, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Fotos del crucero Oriana en el muelle de Santa Catalina de Las Palmas de Gran Canaria por El coleccionista de instantes, en Flickr


Fotos del crucero Oriana en el muelle de Santa Catalina de Las Palmas de Gran Canaria por El coleccionista de instantes, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Fotos "San Cristóbal, Sabor a Mar" - Las Palmas de Gran Canaria por El coleccionista de instantes, en Flickr


Fotos "San Cristóbal, Sabor a Mar" - Las Palmas de Gran Canaria por El coleccionista de instantes, en Flickr


Fotos "San Cristóbal, Sabor a Mar" - Las Palmas de Gran Canaria por El coleccionista de instantes, en Flickr



Fotos "San Cristóbal, Sabor a Mar" - Las Palmas de Gran Canaria por El coleccionista de instantes, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Fotos Concierto Bruce Springsteen - Wrecking Ball 2012 - Las Palmas de Gran Canaria por El coleccionista de instantes, en Flickr


Fotos Concierto Bruce Springsteen - Wrecking Ball 2012 - Las Palmas de Gran Canaria por El coleccionista de instantes, en Flickr



Foto panorámica del Concierto Bruce Springsteen - Wrecking Ball 2012 - Las Palmas de Gran Canaria por El coleccionista de instantes, en Flickr


Fotos Concierto Bruce Springsteen - Wrecking Ball 2012 - Las Palmas de Gran Canaria por El coleccionista de instantes, en Flickr


Fotos Concierto Bruce Springsteen - Wrecking Ball 2012 - Las Palmas de Gran Canaria por El coleccionista de instantes, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Ciudad de La Justicia de Las Palmas de Gran Canaria por El coleccionista de instantes, en Flickr


Ciudad de La Justicia de Las Palmas de Gran Canaria por El coleccionista de instantes, en Flickr


Ciudad de La Justicia de Las Palmas de Gran Canaria por El coleccionista de instantes, en Flickr


Ciudad de La Justicia de Las Palmas de Gran Canaria por El coleccionista de instantes, en Flickr


Ciudad de La Justicia de Las Palmas de Gran Canaria por El coleccionista de instantes, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Cueva de Los Canarios en El Confital Las Palmas de Gran Canaria por El coleccionista de instantes, en Flickr


Vistas de La Playa El Confital en Las Palmas de Gran Canaria por El coleccionista de instantes, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Espectacular amanecer desde El Mirador de Cuatro Cañones en Las Palmas de Gran Canaria por El coleccionista de instantes, en Flickr


Espectacular amanecer desde El Mirador de Cuatro Cañones en Las Palmas de Gran Canaria por El coleccionista de instantes, en Flickr



Espectacular amanecer desde El Mirador de Cuatro Cañones en Las Palmas de Gran Canaria por El coleccionista de instantes, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Nieve en La Cumbre de Gran Canaria (09-01-2014) por El coleccionista de instantes, en Flickr


Nieve en La Cumbre de Gran Canaria (09-01-2014) por El coleccionista de instantes, en Flickr


Nieve en La Cumbre de Gran Canaria (09-01-2014) por El coleccionista de instantes, en Flickr


Nieve en La Cumbre de Gran Canaria (09-01-2014) por El coleccionista de instantes, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Navidad 2013 en La Playa de Las Canteras de Las Palmas de Gran Canaria por El coleccionista de instantes, en Flickr


Día de Año Nuevo 2014 en La playa de Las Canteras en Las Palmas de Gran Canaria por El coleccionista de instantes, en Flickr


Cuatro cruceros (El The World, AidaBlu, Mein Shifft y Braemar) en Las Palmas de Gran Canaria por El coleccionista de instantes, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Vista desde El Mirador del Paseo de San Antonio de Las Palmas de Gran Canaria por El coleccionista de instantes, en Flickr



Amanecer en la ciudad vieja de Las Palmas de Gran Canaria por El coleccionista de instantes, en Flickr


----------



## claroscuro (Jul 2, 2004)

Gran Canaria is fantastic! So many beautiful beaches, colorful villages with typical canarian balconies, forests, dunes... Wow!


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

^^ the little continent!


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Las Nieves (Agaete) por nelso_r_v, en Flickr


La Palmita (Agaete) por nelso_r_v, en Flickr


La Palmita (Agaete) por nelso_r_v, en Flickr


La Palmita (Agaete) por nelso_r_v, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Agaete por Reitti R, en Flickr



Agaete (Gran Canaria) por David Hdez. , en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Sin título por Javal68, en Flickr


Sin título por Javal68, en Flickr


Walking back to Agaete por ejbaurdo, en Flickr


Evening view over Agaete vallue por ejbaurdo, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Puerto de las Nieves por aclay, en Flickr


GC Day 4_20130711_16-03-34_IMG_1768_SamuelSpurgeon2013 por Samuel Spurgeon, en Flickr


Boyas por clueidea, en Flickr


GC Day 4_20130711_15-54-29_IMG_1749-Edit_SamuelSpurgeon2013 por Samuel Spurgeon, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

CALMA (AGAETE) por fredys_fotos, en Flickr


Puerto de las Nieves por aclay, en Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/buzztrips/11223608415/sizes/l/in/photostream/


Sin título por Javal68, en Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/11481457903/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Sin título por orientalizing, en Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/buzztrips/11223635206/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/buzztrips/11223712843/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Anfi del Mar.Fotos Aéreas "Costa turística de Mogán" Gran Canaria Islas Canarias por El coleccionista de instantes, en Flickr


Playa de Patalavaca.Fotos Aéreas "Costa turística de Mogán" Gran Canaria Islas Canarias por El coleccionista de instantes, en Flickr


Playa de Anfi del Mar.Fotos Aéreas "Costa turística de Mogán" Gran Canaria Islas Canarias por El coleccionista de instantes, en Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/babscall/8769566777/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/babscall/8773671136/sizes/l/in/photostream/


DSC01531 por luchooalvarez, en Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/babscall/8769980694/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/babscall/8769732784/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/babscall/8769074004/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/babscall/8770229606/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/babscall/8770657740/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

La Playa de Anfi del Mar en Mogán Gran Canaria por El coleccionista de instantes, en Flickr


La Playa de Anfi del Mar en Mogán Gran Canaria por El coleccionista de instantes, en Flickr


La Playa de Anfi del Mar en Mogán Gran Canaria por El coleccionista de instantes, en Flickr


IMG_6522 por hansl.geijtenbeek, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

2012-01-09 13.01.17 por luchooalvarez, en Flickr


DSC01523 por luchooalvarez, en Flickr


IMG_6518 por hansl.geijtenbeek, en Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/babscall/8771078022/sizes/l/in/photostream/


La Playa de Anfi del Mar en Mogán Gran Canaria por El coleccionista de instantes, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

La Playa de Anfi del Mar en Mogán Gran Canaria por El coleccionista de instantes, en Flickr


La Playa de Anfi del Mar en Mogán Gran Canaria por El coleccionista de instantes, en Flickr


El mejor aparcamiento de Anfi del Mar por David Azurmendi, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/marcosrfotografo/5558311618/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/marcosrfotografo/5685357455/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Puerto de Mogán.Fotos Aéreas "Costa turística de Mogán" Gran Canaria Islas Canarias por El coleccionista de instantes, en Flickr


Puerto de Mogán.Fotos Aéreas "Costa turística de Mogán" Gran Canaria Islas Canarias por El coleccionista de instantes, en Flickr


Puerto de Mogán.Fotos Aéreas "Costa turística de Mogán" Gran Canaria Islas Canarias por El coleccionista de instantes, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/babscall/8768108121/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/babscall/8768213883/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/babscall/8772661868/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/babscall/8768448375/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/babscall/8767902381/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/babscall/8768035109/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Taurito.Fotos Aéreas "Costa turística de Mogán" Gran Canaria Islas Canarias por El coleccionista de instantes, en Flickr


Playa de Taurito.Fotos Aéreas "Costa turística de Mogán" Gran Canaria Islas Canarias por El coleccionista de instantes, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photos from Gran Canaria :cheers:


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Gran Canaria / Galdar por KokaGC, en Flickr


Gran Canaria - Agaete por KokaGC, en Flickr


Gran Canaria - Agaete por KokaGC, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Maspalomas por KokaGC, en Flickr


Playa del Ingles por KokaGC, en Flickr


Maspalomas por KokaGC, en Flickr


Maspalomas por KokaGC, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Roque Bentayga por Ro...!, en Flickr


bañaderos14 por juances, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Pueblo de Santa Brigida por .soraya., en Flickr


San Mateo - Santa Brígida por areirom, en Flickr


Mansión de Los Sarmiento. SANTA BRÍGIDA por ORTOSA, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Puchero Canario.Agrobrigida 2010 Santa Brigida.Gran Canaria por El coleccionista de instantes, en Flickr


Puchero Canario.Agrobrigida 2010 Santa Brigida.Gran Canaria por El coleccionista de instantes, en Flickr


Puchero Canario.Agrobrigida 2010 Santa Brigida.Gran Canaria por El coleccionista de instantes, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Valle De Santa Brigida por josegrancanaria, en Flickr


Valle de Sta. Brigida por josegrancanaria, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

El Jardín Botánico Viera y Clavijo,( Jardín Canario) en Las Palmas de Gran Canaria por El coleccionista de instantes, en Flickr


Ruta: Utiaca, barranco la mina, Alonso y Guiniguada por El coleccionista de instantes, en Flickr


Ruta: Utiaca, barranco la mina, Alonso y Guiniguada por El coleccionista de instantes, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

EL DRAGO MILENARIO por AGUS 50, en Flickr


Ruta de la Caldera de Bandama - Gran Canaria por El coleccionista de instantes, en Flickr



"El Galeón" por Marianne Perdomo, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Valley of Santa Brigida on Gran Canaria por Gran Canaria Fotos, en Flickr


Santa Brigida Gran Canaria in January por Gran Canaria Fotos, en Flickr


Arco iris y volcán por lasso_M, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Baile por Iago c, en Flickr


Baile por Iago c, en Flickr


Romeria 1 por Iago c, en Flickr


Romeria por Iago c, en Flickr


Romeria 2 por Iago c, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

La presa de Sorrueda por Iago c, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Lake "Soria" in the mountains of Gran Canaria por Gran Canaria Fotos, en Flickr


Woods of Tamadaba on Gran Canaria por Gran Canaria Fotos, en Flickr


Arucas - Las Palmas por Gran Canaria Fotos, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Morgenstimmung Dünen Maspalomas Gran Canaria por Gran Canaria Fotos, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Mountains Gran Canaria  por Gran Canaria Fotos, en Flickr


Trip from Tamadaba to the Valley of Agaete por Gran Canaria Fotos, en Flickr


Trip from Tamadaba to the Valley of Agaete por Gran Canaria Fotos, en Flickr


DSC_Trip from Tamadaba to the Valley of Agaete Kopie por Gran Canaria Fotos, en Flickr


Trip from Tamadaba to the Valley of Agaete por Gran Canaria Fotos, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Playa Inglés - Gran canaria por Gran Canaria Fotos, en Flickr


Playa Inglés - Gran canaria por Gran Canaria Fotos, en Flickr


Playa Inglés - Gran canaria por Gran Canaria Fotos, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Mountains close to San Mateo por Gran Canaria Fotos, en Flickr


Village in Valley of Agaete por Gran Canaria Fotos, en Flickr


Meadwos of Guia - north por Gran Canaria Fotos, en Flickr


View to east of Gran Canaria por Gran Canaria Fotos, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Lake of Soria por Gran Canaria Fotos, en Flickr


Gran Canaria - Lakes at San Nicolás por Gran Canaria Fotos, en Flickr


Valley of Agaete por Gran Canaria Fotos, en Flickr


Vulcanoe of Bandama por Gran Canaria Fotos, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Roque Bentaiga  por Gran Canaria Fotos, en Flickr


Roque Nublo & Roque Bentaiga por Gran Canaria Fotos, en Flickr


Gran canaria close to Hoya Pineda por Gran Canaria Fotos, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Puerto Rico Gran Canaria 10 por Gran Canaria Fotos, en Flickr


Puerto Rico Gran Canaria 5 por Gran Canaria Fotos, en Flickr


Puerto Rico Gran Canaria 2 por Gran Canaria Fotos, en Flickr


Puerto Rico Gran Canaria 3 por Gran Canaria Fotos, en Flickr


Puerto Rico Gran Canaria 4 por Gran Canaria Fotos, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Aquamarina25 por Gran Canaria Fotos, en Flickr


Aquamarina34 por Gran Canaria Fotos, en Flickr


Aquamarina40 por Gran Canaria Fotos, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

La Parranderos de Global por Archipiélago de Gran Canaria, en Flickr


----------



## aade (Jul 7, 2011)

Puerto Rico, Canary Islands
















From my 2013 visit.


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

AMBIENTE por Promoción de Las Palmas de Gran Canaria, en Flickr


AMBIENTE por Promoción de Las Palmas de Gran Canaria, en Flickr


LAS GOLISNIONAS por Promoción de Las Palmas de Gran Canaria, en Flickr


LOS TWITTY'S por Promoción de Las Palmas de Gran Canaria, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

La Gran Nevada Histórica de febrero 2014 en Cruz de Tejeda Gran Canaria por El coleccionista de instantes, en Flickr


La Gran Nevada Histórica de febrero 2014 en Cruz de Tejeda Gran Canaria por El coleccionista de instantes, en Flickr


La Gran Nevada Histórica de febrero 2014 en Cruz de Tejeda Gran Canaria por El coleccionista de instantes, en Flickr


La Gran Nevada Histórica de febrero 2014 en Cruz de Tejeda Gran Canaria por El coleccionista de instantes, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

_ROF7350w por Ramón Otero Fernández, en Flickr



_ROF8094w por Ramón Otero Fernández, en Flickr



_ROF7626w por Ramón Otero Fernández, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

_ROF9983w por Ramón Otero Fernández, en Flickr


_ROF9862w por Ramón Otero Fernández, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Las Canteras por López Pablo, en Flickr



Puesta de Sol en Las Canteras / Sunset at Las Canteras por López Pablo, en Flickr


Las Palmas de Gran Canaria por López Pablo, en Flickr


Begueta por López Pablo, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

TARTANA CANARIA por fredys_fotos, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Gran Canaria 2014 por Jonna Thörnlund, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Castillo de la Luz por Miguel Diaz Ojeda, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Tejeda por Elena Máñez, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Jurado Gala Reina Infantil por Promoción de Las Palmas de Gran Canaria, en Flickr


Obertura Gala Reina Infantil por Promoción de Las Palmas de Gran Canaria, en Flickr


Panorámica escenario por Promoción de Las Palmas de Gran Canaria, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Gran Canaria - 11:33:39 01-03-2014 por david_nottingham, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/12881977103/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/12881854645/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Gran Canaria - 11:58:21 27-02-2014 por david_nottingham, en Flickr


Gran Canaria - 12:00:33 27-02-2014 por david_nottingham, en Flickr


Gran Canaria - 14:12:21 27-02-2014 por david_nottingham, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Gran Canaria - 12:00:43 27-02-2014 por david_nottingham, en Flickr


Gran Canaria - 11:55:33 27-02-2014 por david_nottingham, en Flickr


Gran Canaria - 13:01:23 27-02-2014 por david_nottingham, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

edit


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

191. En-route to Roque Nublo, Gran Canaria. 01-Feb-14; Ref-D102-PGC.191 por paulfuller128, en Flickr


205. Near Los Navarros, Mogan, GC. 01-Feb-14; Ref-D102-PGC.205 por paulfuller128, en Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/12676222585/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Playa de Mogán por juanloboluna, en Flickr


Puente en Mogán por juanloboluna, en Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/12598139804/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/12598590834/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## gerryuk (Mar 23, 2005)

Hope you don’t mind, I found this appropriate video on youtube. 
One of the best things about Gran Canary, arriving there.


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

desde el atlante por Pentaprisma, en Flickr


desde el atlante 2 por Pentaprisma, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Ventana de la Gañifa por sermarr erGuiri, en Flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/carogro/14183100719/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/carogro/14183100719/sizes/l/in/photostream/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/carogro/14368824154/sizes/l/in/photostream/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/carogro/14183101259/sizes/l/in/photostream/


1731 Route GC 150 Gran Canaria 06-12-2013 Kopie por roschmaus, en Flickr










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14367357952/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

1771 Maspalomas Gran Canaria 06-12-2013 Kopie por roschmaus, en Flickr


1766 Maspalomas Gran Canaria 06-12-2013 Kopie por roschmaus, en Flickr


1774 Maspalomas Gran Canaria 06-12-2013 Kopie por roschmaus, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

1719 Teror Basilika Gran Canaria 06-12-2013 Kopie por roschmaus, en Flickr


1712 Teror Gran Canaria 06-12-2013 Kopie por roschmaus, en Flickr


1716 Teror Gran Canaria 06-12-2013 Kopie por roschmaus, en Flickr


1722 Teror Gran Canaria 06-12-2013 Kopie por roschmaus, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/kevintomas/6073489594/sizes/l


----------



## Ваrаск Оbама (Nov 17, 2014)

beautiful! great job, el palmesano


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

^^

thanks!


----------



## WorldP (Apr 29, 2014)

Spectacular images!!


Especialmente con las imágenes del interior y de las zonas verdes de Gran Canaria, que son más desconocidas por parte de los foráneos.


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Gran Canaria by cashacker1980, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

IMG_20141209_124719 by VanhalaK, on Flickr

IMG_20141207_111704 by VanhalaK, on Flickr

IMG_20141209_123537 by VanhalaK, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Las Palmas by Maurizio Roccia, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

20141227_122932_1 by El Coleccionista de Instantes, on Flickr

Paisajes de Gran Canaria desde el mirador del Pico de Las Nieves by El Coleccionista de Instantes, on Flickr

Paisajes de Gran Canaria desde el mirador del Pico de Las Nieves by El Coleccionista de Instantes, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Gran Canaria :cheers:


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

valleseco2 by juances, on Flickr

Camino Rompeserones Gran Canaria Islas Canarias 17 by Rafael Gomez - http://micamara.es, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Barranco Guayadeque Gran Canaria senderismo 11 Montaña Las Tierras panoramica by Rafael Gomez - http://micamara.es, on Flickr

Barranco Guayadeque Gran Canaria senderismo 04 by Rafael Gomez - http://micamara.es, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Romeria en Las Palmas de Gran Canaria 2009 24 by Rafael Gomez - http://micamara.es, on Flickr

Romeria en Las Palmas de Gran Canaria 2009 54 by Rafael Gomez - http://micamara.es, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Catedral de Las Palmas GC by Gran Canaria School, on Flickr


Paseo de Las Canteras - Las Palmas de Gran Canaria by Gran Canaria School, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Las Palmas de Gran Canaria12 by MacWalth, on Flickr

Las Palmas de Gran Canaria13 by MacWalth, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Las Palmas de Gran Canaria09 by MacWalth, on Flickr


Las Palmas de Gran Canaria07 by MacWalth, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Las Palmas de Gran Canaria14 by MacWalth, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Gran Canaria073 by MacWalth, on Flickr


Gran Canaria – Telde3 by MacWalth, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Las Palmas de Gran Canaria19 by MacWalth, on Flickr


Gran Canaria101 by MacWalth, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Gran Canaria061 by MacWalth, on Flickr

Gran Canaria053 by MacWalth, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Gran Canaria092 by MacWalth, on Flickr

Gran Canaria091 by MacWalth, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Güi Güi es la única playa virgen de la isla de Gran Canaria, situada en el oeste by Lunaticaenlaluna1971, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/juanapo/15734437373/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/juanapo/15734439083/sizes/l


----------



## Tiger Beer (Oct 4, 2005)

I'd love to visit these islands!


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

MS4_Kanaren_2015_291 by iharald, en Flickr

MS4_Kanaren_2015_017 by iharald, en Flickr

MS4_Kanaren_2015_018 by iharald, en Flickr

MS4_Kanaren_2015_030 by iharald, en Flickr

MS4_Kanaren_2015_021 by iharald, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Teror, GCDSC01260 by LeopoldLst, en Flickr

Teror, GC DSC01257 by LeopoldLst, en Flickr

Teror, Gran CanariaDSC01250 by LeopoldLst, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

GC by Marko Männistö, en Flickr

GC by Marko Männistö, en Flickr

GC by Marko Männistö, en Flickr

GC by Marko Männistö, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Ayagaures 2 by sixtofi, en Flickr

Ayagaures 2 by sixtofi, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

_ROF6495-20150720w by Ramón Otero, en Flickr

_ROF6459-20150720w by Ramón Otero, en Flickr

_ROF6513-20150720w by Ramón Otero, en Flickr

_ROF6249-20150715w by Ramón Otero, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

_ROF6428-20150720w by Ramón Otero, en Flickr

_ROF6595-20150720w by Ramón Otero, en Flickr

_ROF6611-20150720w by Ramón Otero, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

_ROF6621-20150720w by Ramón Otero, en Flickr

_ROF6634-20150720w by Ramón Otero, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Las Palmas de Gran Canaria. by Javier Campos, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Gran Canaria - Maspalomas Dunes at Sunset by Luis Suarez, en Flickr


Am Strand von Maspalomas auf Gran Canaria by Herbert Sieben, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/alejandroramos/22312672105/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/alejandroramos/22299903112/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/alejandroramos/22299949092/sizes/l


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/alejandroramos/22311596735/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/alejandroramos/21688839884/sizes/l










https://www.flickr.com/photos/alejandroramos/22124770049/sizes/l










https://www.flickr.com/photos/alejandroramos/22311540145/sizes/l


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/alejandroramos/21690396553/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/alejandroramos/22285379946/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/alejandroramos/22285472886/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/alejandroramos/22311485555/sizes/l


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

GRAN CANARIA. by Juan Miguel Gonzalez, en Flickr

GRAN CANARIA. by Juan Miguel Gonzalez, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

GRAN CANARIA. by Juan Miguel Gonzalez, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Las Palmas de Gran Canaria by Alejandro Sosa, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

DSC00713 by Tamas M, en Flickr

DSC00714 by Tamas M, en Flickr

DSC00616 by Tamas M, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

IMG_2145 by Hans Leony Geijtenbeek, en Flickr

IMG_2147 by Hans Leony Geijtenbeek, en Flickr

IMG_2150 by Hans Leony Geijtenbeek, en Flickr

IMG_2152 by Hans Leony Geijtenbeek, en Flickr

IMG_2154 by Hans Leony Geijtenbeek, en Flickr


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

Great thread! Thank you for the photos!


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Gran Canaria, Spain by sebauk, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Gran Canaria by Dmitry Sakharov, en Flickr

Gran Canaria, Spain by Alastair Dixon, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Gran Canaria 2007 by Jonas, en Flickr

Playa de Amadores, Gran Canaria by Pressefotograf M. Gerhardt, en Flickr

Playa de Amadores, Gran Canaria by Pressefotograf M. Gerhardt, en Flickr


Playa de Amadores, Gran Canaria by Pressefotograf M. Gerhardt, en Flickr

Playa de Amadores, Gran Canaria by Pressefotograf M. Gerhardt, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Parque Rural del Nublo, Gran Canaria by Pressefotograf M. Gerhardt, en Flickr

P1050202 by llynge, en Flickr

P1050203 by llynge, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/25909835216/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/25307036293/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/25909849486/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/25909852536/sizes/l


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/25814760982/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/25306823033/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/25306828923/sizes/l


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Gran Canaria by Robin Valk, en Flickr

Gran Canaria by Oskars Ma, en Flickr

Gran Canaria Pico de las Nieves by Oskars Ma, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Hotel Melva Suites by Trevor Bumfrey, en Flickr

San Bartolome, hotel on the left by Trevor Bumfrey, en Flickr

Sin título by Trevor Bumfrey, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Puerto de las Nieves by Trevor Bumfrey, en Flickr

Tenerife ferry by Trevor Bumfrey, en Flickr


----------



## claroscuro (Jul 2, 2004)

Gran Canaria is impressively beautiful! Teror looks just great, and so does Las Palmas, with its beautiful old quarter (Vegueta) and an amazing beach, and then there are the dunes (Maspalomas), the mountains, the ocean...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

To the sea by Trevor Bumfrey, en Flickr

El Teide (Tenerife) from Roque Nublo by Trevor Bumfrey, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

_2160756_62 by bl!kopener, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

_2120461 by bl!kopener, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

La obra de Chirino en la calle by Carlos Martin Milan, en Flickr

La obra de Chirino en la calle by Carlos Martin Milan, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

IMG_1951 by DANIEL Y CELINA, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

27th January 2016. Casa Colon, Las Palmas, Gran Canaria. by Barnsley Victor, en Flickr


27th January 2016. From the Balcony of Catedral de Santa Ana, Las Palmas, Gran Canaria. by Barnsley Victor, en Flickr

27th January 2016. Rooftops, On the Balcony of Catedral de Santa Ana, Las Palmas, Gran Canaria. by Barnsley Victor, en Flickr

27th January 2016. Rooftops from the Balcony of Catedral de Santa Ana, Las Palmas, Gran Canaria. by Barnsley Victor, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

24th January 2016. Calle Streetlamp, Las Palmas, Gran Canaria by Barnsley Victor, en Flickr

24th January 2016. Calle Container Ship, Las Palmas, Gran Canaria. by Barnsley Victor, en Flickr

24th January 2016. Palacio de Justicia, Las Palmas, Gran Canaria. by Barnsley Victor, en Flickr

24th January 2016. Selfie, Avenida Maritima, Las Palmas, Gran Canaria. by Barnsley Victor, en Flickr

24th January 2016. Sunday Morning on Avenida Maritima, Las Palmas, Gran Canaria. by Barnsley Victor, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

24th January 2016. Cafe in Parque de San Telmo, Las Palmas, Gran Canaria. by Barnsley Victor, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

ATS_1663.jpg by Antonio del Toro Sánchez, en Flickr

ATS_1795.jpg by Antonio del Toro Sánchez, en Flickr

ATS_1952.jpg by Antonio del Toro Sánchez, en Flickr

ATS_2209.jpg by Antonio del Toro Sánchez, en Flickr


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Beautiful and colourful island


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Pico del Teide by fabakira, en Flickr

Topographie... by fabakira, en Flickr

Pico del Teide by fabakira, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Barranco de Mogán, Gran Canaria by Fotograf M.Gerhardt, en Flickr

Canyon Barranco de Fataga by fabakira, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

"MEDI NAGASAKI" - IMO 9249271 by Rick Vince, en Flickr

"MEDI NAGASAKI" - IMO 9249271 by Rick Vince, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Gran Canaria 2016 1225 by Martin Jordan, en Flickr

Gran Canaria 2016 1236 by Martin Jordan, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Gran Canaria 2016 1117 by Martin Jordan, en Flickr

Gran Canaria 2016 1088 by Martin Jordan, en Flickr

Canary Islands (March 2016) by Lesley Campbell, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Gran Canaria: Coast and Beaches (3) by Guenthie, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Canary Islands (March 2016) by Lesley Campbell, en Flickr

Canary Islands (March 2016) by Lesley Campbell, en Flickr

Canary Islands (March 2016) by Lesley Campbell, en Flickr

Canary Islands (March 2016) by Lesley Campbell, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/denmartin/25974309554/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/denmartin/26553384536/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/denmartin/25974486814/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/denmartin/25976627293/sizes/l


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/denmartin/26289889030/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/denmartin/25959870463/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/denmartin/26536823626/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/denmartin/25957815454/sizes/l


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

PLAYA LA LAJA by Javier Bonilla, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

snorkel trip in Arinaga 20-04-16 by www.zeusdivecenter.com www.grancanariadive.com, en Flickr

snorkel trip in Arinaga 20-04-16 by www.zeusdivecenter.com www.grancanariadive.com, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Puerto de Mogán, Gran Canaria by Fotograf M.Gerhardt, en Flickr

Puerto de Mogán, Gran Canaria by Fotograf M.Gerhardt, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

La obra de Chirino en la calle by Carlos Martin Milan, en Flickr

Gran Canaria 2016 0095h by Martin Jordan, en Flickr

San Telmo kiosk, Las Palmas by Adrian, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

MarcosBPhoto_Carnaval2016_BodyMakeup_133 by Marcos Bolaños Photography, en Flickr

MarcosBPhoto_Carnaval2016_BodyMakeup_135 by Marcos Bolaños Photography, en Flickr


----------



## gerryuk (Mar 23, 2005)

Found on Youtube, drone over Gran Canaria by Stefan Zimmermann, stunning.


----------



## tupungato (Aug 5, 2011)




----------



## tupungato (Aug 5, 2011)

Las Palmas, Gran Canaria, Spain, December 2018 by Richard, on Flickr


----------

